
Airport Security Bins Carry More Viruses Than a Toilet - walterbell
https://thepointsguy.com/news/airport-security-bins-carry-more-viruses-than-an-airport-toilet/
======
carbocation
> Rhinovirus, the virus that causes the common cold, was detected the most.
> The researchers also found traces of the influenza A virus. Swabs of toilet
> surfaces did not reveal any respiratory viruses.

Is the null expectation that respiratory viruses, which are expelled through
the mouth and nose, should be found on a toilet seat, where you sit?

------
gcb0
now imagine the floor, which you walk barefoot. Before putting back your
shoes, which will stay on for 4~18h.

~~~
tyingq
The worst was probably payphone handsets, back when they mattered.

~~~
scarface74
And now we have cellphones that people take in the bathrooms with them....

~~~
dogma1138
Like anyone talks on the phone these days...

~~~
robjan
No, they just sit on the toilet and tap all over the screen with their
fingers.

~~~
scarface74
Yep.

[http://time.com/4908654/cell-phone-bacteria/](http://time.com/4908654/cell-
phone-bacteria/)

------
Teekiller
Most stuff carry more viruses than toilets. Many of these things are found in
the kitchen.

